

Ask HN: crowdfunding best practices / secrets? - c1sc0

I'm running a little crowdfunding experiment now &#38; I was wondering if the HN Community has any tips, do's &#38; don'ts for crowdfunding.
======
kellros
I think this is what you are looking for:

<http://conversionxl.com/the-key-to-customer-loyalty/>

